
Show HN: Caddy 2 Development Branch - mholt
https://github.com/caddyserver/caddy/tree/v2
======
mholt
Hey HN, just wanted to share with you what will eventually become the next
generation of Caddy. The README should have what you need to get started
kicking it around, and this wiki page has some ad-hoc documentation I'm
flushing out today:
[https://github.com/caddyserver/caddy/wiki/v2:-Documentation](https://github.com/caddyserver/caddy/wiki/v2:-Documentation)

It's not yet feature-complete, but I'm hoping with your help we can get it to
that point soon. Have fun with it! I think there's some really cool
possibilities with Caddy 2 that just aren't there with any other web server,
and it's been a lot of fun to work on.

Let me know if you have questions or constructive feedback!

